# Woher weiß ich ob mein RAM mit dem Mainboard kompatibel ist?



## keinenamenverfuegbar (28. März 2018)

*Woher weiß ich ob mein RAM mit dem Mainboard kompatibel ist?*

Hallo.

Ich möchte gerne meinem PC etwas mehr RAM geben. (Momentan 1x4GB noname). Dafür habe ich mir 2x8GB Kingston KVR1333D3N9K2/8G gekauft. Stellte sich aber heraus, dass dieser inkompatibel ist. Was ich daraufhin fand, war eine Liste mit offiziell zugelassenem RAM, die nicht nur nicht zufriedenstellend ist, sondern auch noch mehrere Jahre alt. In der Zwischenzeit kam haufenweise RAM raus, wie kann ich herausfinden welcher davon kompatibel mit meinem System ist?

Falls jemand weiß, wie man inkompatibelen kompatibel machen kann, kann er das auch gerne mitteilen.
Mein Board:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Infos, sowie die official vendors list (2014): http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8B75-M/E9142_P8B75-M.pdf


----------



## amdahl (28. März 2018)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob mein RAM mit dem Mainboard kompatibel ist?*

Wie genau hat sich denn dieses "inkompatibel" dargestellt?
Die Boards bzw. CPUs nehmen eigentlich alles an DDR3. Das Bios hattest du mal aktualisiert bevor du den RAM endgültig aufgegeben hast? Hast du die DIMMs einzeln in verschiedenen Slots ausprobiert?


----------



## keinenamenverfuegbar (28. März 2018)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob mein RAM mit dem Mainboard kompatibel ist?*



amdahl schrieb:


> Wie genau hat sich denn dieses "inkompatibel" dargestellt?
> Die Boards bzw. CPUs nehmen eigentlich alles an DDR3. Das Bios hattest du mal aktualisiert bevor du den RAM endgültig aufgegeben hast? Hast du die DIMMs einzeln in verschiedenen Slots ausprobiert?



Die ganzen 0815 Lösungen (umstecken, einzeln, BIOS Update, Batterie, neustart ect) habe ich schon versucht. Wenn ich den PC starte, bleibt das Bild schwarz und die rote LED neben den RAM Slots leuchtet. Keine Audiosignale. Nur mit dem alten RAM funktionierts. Die letzte offizielle BIOS Version ist übrigens auch schon ein paar Jährchen alt. P8B75-M  BIOS & FIRMWARE | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob mein RAM mit dem Mainboard kompatibel ist?*

So genau kann das keiner sagen, welche RAMs funktionieren,

da hilft nur probieren, 

gerade bei älteren Plattformen,

ist das meistens eine Glücksfrage

Einfach auf die Spannung achten und keine zu straffen Latenzen nehmen


----------



## GEChun (31. März 2018)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob mein RAM mit dem Mainboard kompatibel ist?*

Grundsätzlich, wenn Kingston funktioniert ist es Top RAM.

Mein Geheim Tipp: Nimm ne andere Marke.  *hust...


----------



## keinenamenverfuegbar (2. April 2018)

*AW: Woher weiß ich ob mein RAM mit dem Mainboard kompatibel ist?*



GEChun schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich, wenn Kingston funktioniert ist es Top RAM.
> 
> Mein Geheim Tipp: Nimm ne andere Marke.  *hust...



Super Tipp!  Ich habe auch einen für dich. Lies nochmal meine Frage.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. April 2018)

*AW: Woher weiÃŸ ich ob mein RAM mit dem Mainboard kompatibel ist?*

Ich würde da einfach mal googeln
Crucial 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) DDR3L-1866 UDIMM CT7372267 | P8B75-M | Crucial DE
8GB Asus P8B75-M RAM Speicher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Arbeitsspeicher fur Asus P8B75-M Mainboard bis zu 32GB RAM optimal aufrusten


----------

